# Info Regarding Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1) availability



## saz (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I just wanted to check the availability if any one has any info about Rev. 3.1 (the one having black colored socket) of GA-880GA-UD3H in Nehru Place. As per gigabyte website it would be having AM3+ socket which I suppose would be future proof as it would be supporting new 32nm "Bulldozer" architecture processors.

Fyi..I sent a email to SMC international and the sales representative indeed said that they have "Rev. 3.1" version. But need a confirmation if anyone has bought that recently.

Thanks!


----------



## saz (Mar 24, 2011)

No reply??


----------

